#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Office work

## JAGUAR5959

Hi, I am going to become petroleum engineer. Could you give me some piece of advices? I want to work in the office, and I actually even don't know, what it will look like. Maybe you have some videos about work in the office. Send me them pleas.

See More: Office work

----------

